# Carte Airport pour iMac G4 800MHz



## GeM91 (25 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterais savoir s'il existe une carte liaison Wifi pour un iMac G4 17" 800MHz qui ne supporte pas les cartes Airport Extrêmes d'Apple.
Apple ne commercialise plus de carte Airport (simple).
Y a t-il des cartes d'occasion ou d'autres fabricants ?

Merci d'avance pour votre participation.


----------



## CBi (25 Novembre 2005)

Une réponse ici

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=73011


----------



## GeM91 (25 Novembre 2005)

Désolé, j'avais pourtant cherché dans le forum, mais je ne devais pas avoir les yeux en face des trous !

Merci CBi


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2005)

on peut aussi trouver des cartes Apple d'origine chez http://www.macosx86.net/


----------

